# White Luxury



## NohCego (Nov 20, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Case Cooler Master Stryker
PSU Cooler Master V1200 Platinum
Mobo ASUS Sabertooth Z97 Mark S
CPU Intel i7 Socket 1150 4770K
VGA ASUS R9 290 
SSD 2 x Kingston HYperX Fury 120G
Memory Kingston HyperX Fury 16G 1866Mhz
Fans Cooler Master Jet Flo 120 White
PCI-E Extensor 25CM LI JE Industrial CO., LTD
Water Cooler
Bitspower CPU Block Summit EF (Intel) Clear Acrylic Top Version
Bitspower VG-AR9290XMLT Acrylic Top With Stainless Panel
Bitspower Back Panel Cooling AR9290X White
Bitspower Water Tank Z-100 Multi - Limited Edition White x 4
Bitspower BP-D5TOPACS-BK Mod D5 Pump Top
Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Mod Kit - Deluxe White Finish
Bitspower G 1/4 "Deluxe White Rotary 90 Degree IG 1/4"
Bitspower G1 / 4 "Stop Fitting with O-ring - White Finish Deluxe
Bitspower Case Top Water Fill / Through Hole Fitting Set - Deluxe White
Bitspower Flow Indicator (BP-FI-CLBKWH) - Clear / Black / White
Bitspower BP-DWWP-C47 G1 / 4 "Deluxe White Multi-Link Adapter
Bitspower BP-MVV-DWBK Mini Valve - Deluxe White With Black Handle
Bitspower Deluxe White 90-Degree With Dual Inner G1 / 4 "x 15
Bitspower G 1/4 "Deluxe White Rotary 45 Degree IG 1/4" x 6
Bitspower Non-champher Crystal Link 12mm OD Tube Length 1000mm


----------



## l3p (Nov 24, 2015)

A very nice job too mate


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 26, 2015)

Indeed, love _black and white_ theme..


----------



## CM Modding (Jan 6, 2017)

Really nice clean build. I don't care if it's old. Let me know if you'd like to have it added to the Cooler Master gallery. I sent you a DM about adding Noisy Boy as well.


----------

